# How long do you keep food in freezer



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My daughter gave me some turkey Tettrizini which was good. I said I didn’t know she cooked a turkey lately. She said it was from xmas and I had bagged it for her freezer in 2 cup portions. I never keep anything that long in my freezer. Told her shes like g’ma who “found” strawberries in her freezer an brought me some. They were brown!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

6 months is about it unless I use my vacuum sealer. Then, with no air in the package, the life is extended quite a bit. No freezer burn if there is no air.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have whole turkeys going past one year this season and they will be fine, but those plastic wraps they use are heavy and well sealed. If any areas looked freezer burned I just trim before cooking, it creates a taste issue. As a general rule I do as Chandler said, 6 mo but it depends upon the packaging. The thin wrap many meats are wrapped in with lots of air would not make 3 months.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Try "Cold Food Storage Chart, Food Safety.gov."

I'd toss the tetrazzini just be cause Staph & other food-borne infections can grow in the periods between freezing. So when you cooked it, time in refrigerator, transport time, time after taken out of freezer, transport time, time before it's frozen again, etc.

You can make it again.:smile:


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Whenever someone tells me they're going to toss something cuz it's been 
in the freezer too long, I take. Had more than a few good meals this way.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CodeMatters said:


> Whenever someone tells me they're going to toss something cuz it's been
> in the freezer too long, I take. Had more than a few good meals this way.


As the intelligent man I know you to be, and always cognizant of safety, please read abot Food-borne infections, Staphylococcus and the efficacy of freezing.:biggrin2::devil3:


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I am hyper conscious about food safety. Cooked food I only keep in vacuum bags in single or double servings. Spaghetti sauce, chili, white chicken chili, my famous chicken wild rice hot dish. 

Fresh food that I freeze is either pre-wrapped from the butcher or stuff that I have cut down and vacuum wrapped. Or pre-packed like hot-dogs, sausages, etc that come vacuum packed. 

As for how long I keep them? Basically as long as they don't show any freezer burn, and they still have vacuum, It can be a year or two. Yes, they will lose some nutritional value. This is only for raw meat. Pre-cooked food I will only keep 6-8 months.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> As the intelligent man I know you to be, and always cognizant of safety, please read abot Food-borne infections, Staphylococcus and the efficacy of freezing.:biggrin2::devil3:



I may not follow your advice, but I do appreciate it.


----------

